# Stentor student 1 good enough?



## monkeyy

hi!
I would like to play the violin 
Problem: I've no money (and maybe even no time) for lessons and no money for a good violin. But I've the money for a stentor student 1.
Is a (new) stentor student 1 violin good enough to start with?
And is it possible to teach yourself the violin? Or is the chance very big that I teach myself a lot of wrong techniques etc.?
(I already have experience at the piano (8,5 years)) 

Thanks!  
Monkeyy


----------



## Nox

Well, it won't be a very good violin, but if it's set up properly, it should be fine to start out on. 

I really think you need lessons. The violin is very complicated, often considered to be the hardest instrument in the world to learn to play (that is to play well)...and if you try to teach yourself you will either get frustrated, or teach yourself incorrectly.

If you can't afford regular lessons, try for a lesson every two weeks, or even once a month. Or start with 4-5 regular lessons to learn the basics of fingering and bowing...and then practice on your own until you can afford more lessons...

...that you can play piano will make the process much easier, since you know what the notes are supposed to sound like and since you can read music, but the technique is very different...

...good luck! Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Daniel

Yes, I agree with Nox. Or you could ask a friend for no/or less money. But for the basics you really need a teacher, you would get really frustrated after some time otherwise. 

And welcome to the board! 

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Quaverion

I agree, too. You can take my word for it because I taught myself the violin for about 9 years, and there are some techniques that you can teach yourself by just reading about them (i.e. left-handed pizz.), but a lot of the more basic ones are (ironically) harder to learn without the help of a teacher.

If you really want to learn the violin, then it should be more important than some other things on your schedule. Try clearing it up and getting a job so you can afford lessons.

For a beginner, you will not need a good violin, since they will probably all sound the same when you start out.

What grade are you in? Why not see if your school can give you lessons?


----------



## monkeyy

thanks both for the advice 

then I'll search a teacher..
and probably wait with playing 
because I can't find a teacher at this moment who gives lessons in the neighbourhoud, and that I can afford.. but maybe I've to search better.. let's hope  If I find something, I'll tell you!


----------



## monkeyy

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Nov 14 2004, 07:31 PM
> *
> If you really want to learn the violin, then it should be more important than some other things on your schedule. Try clearing it up and getting a job so you can afford lessons.
> 
> What grade are you in? Why not see if your school can give you lessons?
> [snapback]2817[/snapback]​*


In The Netherlands schools don't teach musical instruments..

Playing the violin is not important enough for me to spend the rest of my spare time to work I think.. maybe it's better to play more at the piano 
Spare time is already rather full, because of school (last year of secundairy school), thinking of a new study, pianoplaying, badminton.. I can't stop with that.. I've got sometimes a job as 'teacher' math/french etc.. but that's all

Really thanks for your advice!


----------



## Daniel

And begging your parents?  ...just an idea... :lol:


----------



## Quaverion

Don't give up though. The violin is definitely a hard instrument to learn, but it is well worth it.


----------

